# for you authors



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

my son will be next semester's editor, so, if you like scifi...

-----------------------------------
Nebo, A Literary JournalShare
Today at 7:09pm
I will be the editor for the Fall 2009 edition of Nebo, A Literary Journal, which is an Arkansas Tech University publication.

This edition will focus on didactic science fiction, and it will have a film motif.

I am now accepting submissions, including sci-fi prose, poetry, and "blurb reviews" of sci-fi film and television programs.

The catch is, the prose and poetry must be didactic; they must have a point. Similarly, the reviews must focus on the didactic quality of the films or shows being reviewed.

The word limit for prose is 3000 words. Limit two stories per submission

There is no word limit for poetry, but be advised that excessively long poetry will most likely be rejected. Limit five poems per submission

The word limit for the reviews is around 600-800 words. Limit three reviews per submission

If your prose, poetry, or review is published, you will receive a free copy of the journal.

Please mail submissions to:

Nebo Editor 
WPN 141 
Arkansas Tech University 
Russellville, AR 72801

or e-mail them to:

[email protected]

Thank you,

-Ben Johnson


----------

